# *POST YOUR TABLET OR PHONE HERE*



## Grantapus (Mar 6, 2016)

hey, i have been seeing how much people like photo threads, so i made one!

Post a pic of your phone/and/or your tablet!

Tell what version of android / ios ur running, and specs.


----------



## Punk (Mar 6, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy SII GT-I900P





Lenovo Miix 3 1030 (upgraded to Win10)


----------



## DMGrier (Mar 6, 2016)

Nexus 5x 32GB Android 6.0.1
GSM / CDMA / HSPA / LTE
Type IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 5.2 inches (~70.2% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 1080 x 1920 pixels (~423 ppi pixel density)
CPU Qualcomm Snapdragon 808 chipset
GPU Adreno 418

I don't believe in tablets, Small ultra books can do so much more...




Ubuntu 14.04.3 64 Bit

Intel Core i5-3317U 1.7 GHz
4 GB SO-DIMM, 128 GB Solid-State Drive
Backlit Keyboard,5 hours of battery life
13.3-Inch IPS FHD LED Screen, Intel HD 4000 Graphics


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 6, 2016)

DMGrier said:


> Nexus 5x 32GB Android 6.0.1


My Man 



DMGrier said:


> I don't believe in tablets, Small ultra books can do so much more...


Tablets have a time and a place. I can't always have my laptop out or walk around to type things out, so that's what I have my Nexus 9 for.


----------



## Grantapus (Mar 6, 2016)

DMGrier said:


> Nexus 5x 32GB Android 6.0.1
> GSM / CDMA / HSPA / LTE
> Type IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
> Size 5.2 inches (~70.2% screen-to-body ratio)
> ...



DUDE! I LOVE YOUR NEXUS!



Punk said:


> Samsung Galaxy SII GT-I900P



Nice phone, nice android gingerbread 

right now im using a GT-19000 android 2.3.6 ROM on my samsung captivate!



voyagerfan99 said:


> Tablets have a time and a place. I can't always have my laptop out or walk around to type things out, so that's what I have my Nexus 9 for.



Your right! 
i cant take my laptop or desktop around with me on road trips and stuff! thats where tablets come in handy!


----------



## DMGrier (Mar 6, 2016)

I love my phone too, my only complaint (not a big one) is the Camera is weird with a lot of apps, like upside down. It is fine in my Camera app but like my banking app when I want to deposit a check I have to flip the check upside down. Couldn't ask for a better phone though.

I do get tablets have their place, for me my phone does the job otherwise I need a full OS and keyboard. Not to mention I got ultra book as an employee buy back program from my work for $20, just figured with some posting Windows tablets running a full OS a ultra book wouldn't hurt.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 6, 2016)

DMGrier said:


> I love my phone too, my only complaint (not a big one) is the Camera is weird with a lot of apps, like upside down.


I have the same issue with my mobile check deposit.


----------



## spirit (Mar 7, 2016)

Main phone: Nokia Lumia 925 (with the yellow Nokia wireless charging case, black handset, Windows 10, previously Windows Phone 8.1):










Other phones (I own all of these too):

Nokia Lumia 625 (black handset, Windows 10, previously Windows Phone 8.1):






Nokia Lumia 710 (black handset, Windows Phone 7.8):







Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini (pebble-blue handset, Android something-or-other):






Tablet: First generation Microsoft Surface Pro (black, Microsoft TypeCover keyboard, Intel Core i5 3317U, 4GB DDR3, 64GB SSD, 1080p display, Windows 8.1 Pro x64):

The funny thing is that this old Surface Pro has the same specs as @DMGrier's ultrabook, yet actually it is way more versatile because it is a tablet and a laptop and also has the pen that you can use for handwriting etc. The Surface Pros are the most versatile computers ever made. Ultrabook specs in a tablet body - win win!


----------



## Grantapus (Mar 7, 2016)

spirit said:


> Main phone: Nokia Lumia 925 (with the yellow Nokia wireless charging case, black handset, Windows 10, previously Windows Phone 8.1):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow, i guess you like windows....


----------



## spirit (Mar 7, 2016)

Grantapus said:


> Wow, i guess you like windows....


Indeed! I'm a Worldwide Microsoft Student Ambassador and have attended Microsoft events in London and Seattle to present about using technology in education. I'm just preparing for a TED talk for a talk about the same subject.


----------



## strollin (Mar 7, 2016)

LG G2, 32G, Android 5.02



Surface Pro 3, i5 cpu, 4GB RAM, 128GB ssd, Win 8.1 64-bit.  I'm with Spirit, the Surface Pro devices are the best of both worlds!  Great tablet and ultrabook.


----------



## DMGrier (Mar 7, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have the same issue with my mobile check deposit.


I have tried other apps that require a camera and they are all with the same result. Hopefully with Android N this will get fixed.



spirit said:


> The funny thing is that this old Surface Pro has the same specs as @DMGrier's ultrabook, yet actually it is way more versatile because it is a tablet and a laptop and also has the pen that you can use for handwriting etc. The Surface Pros are the most versatile computers ever made. Ultrabook specs in a tablet body - win win!



Yeah it is, yours can handle thinGs like hand writing and so on.... Mine still has the better keyboard.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2016)

Lets see...

I started 2015 with the LG G3:





Then I got the LG G4 in July:





Then later in the summer I got the Galaxy S6:





Then I got the iPhone 6s in September:





Then I got the Note 5 later in September:






Now I have the Nexus 6P that I got in October:





And I pre-ordered the Galaxy S7 Edge, which will be arriving later this week:


----------



## DMGrier (Mar 7, 2016)

Geoff,
See you like to go through your phones. Since you had so many which phone did you enjoy the most from this year?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 7, 2016)

DMGrier said:


> Geoff,
> See you like to go through your phones. Since you had so many which phone did you enjoy the most from this year?


My personal favorite phones by year:

2013: LG G2
2014: LG G3
2015: Nexus 6P
2016: S7 Edge (so far)

From all the phones I've had, this is the order of best to worst in terms of camera:

1.) LG G4
2.) Note 5
3.) Galaxy S6
4.) Nexus 6P
5.) iPhone 6s
6.) LG G3
7.) LG G2


----------



## Grantapus (Mar 7, 2016)

spirit said:


> Indeed! I'm a Worldwide Microsoft Student Ambassador and have attended Microsoft events in London and Seattle to present about using technology in education. I'm just preparing for a TED talk for a talk about the same subject.


Can you send me a link to your ted talk? i would like to see it! 



Geoff said:


> Lets see...
> 
> I started 2015 with the LG G3:
> 
> ...


Nice phones Geoff!


----------



## DMGrier (Mar 7, 2016)

Geoff said:


> My personal favorite phones by year:
> 
> 2013: LG G2
> 2014: LG G3
> ...



Glad to see the Nexus 6P made the list. The 6P is to much phone for my use but I do love my 5x and the frequency of updates.


----------



## spirit (Mar 8, 2016)

Grantapus said:


> Can you send me a link to your ted talk? i would like to see it!



Sure! It's on March 19th but will be available on YouTube shortly after that.

If you want my phone history, here it is:

September 2009 - April 2010: Vodafone VF527 (present)
April 2010 - May 2011: Samsung C3050 Stratus (bought new)
May 2011 - January 2013: Samsung GT-S5620 Monte (bought new)
January 2013 - August 2014: Nokia Lumia 710 ('hand-me-down' from Dad)
August 2014 - November 2015: Nokia Lumia 625 (bought second-hand very cheaply)
November 2015 - present: Nokia Lumia 925 (swapped with an S5 Mini with a friend)

I picked up the S3 Mini along the way. It was my Dad's phone and then my brother's but he upgraded to an S5 Mini shortly afterwards (and then he got an iPhone 6 Plus to replace that).

My favourite has been the 925 even though it is has its rather annoying flaws, one of them being the phone speaker doesn't work very well (or at all, even). It's also scratched up as hell but still looks pretty good. But as a handset, it feels great and the display is so nice coming from the 625 which has a rather dull display in comparison. I'm sure my next phone will be another Windows Phone, probably the flagship that's available when I buy it.

Tablets:

July 2014 - December 2014: Microsoft Surace RT
December 2014 - present: Microsoft Surface Pro

Got them both for free from school. The Pro is better for obvious reasons.  Actually, I still feel that the Surface Pro is hands down the best COMPUTER I've ever used, let alone tablet!


----------



## Agent Smith (Mar 9, 2016)

Just a Samsung Galaxy S4. Black version.






Has an Otterbox case.

I would never spend over $200 for a phone. But that's just me. I actually got this on a Cybermonday sale from Cricket for $100. Uses Kitkat.

Speaking of Kitkat... What's with these stupid names? Gingerbread, Cotton Candy, Kitkat, Lollipop. Why don't they name the OS after alcohol drinks? The Margerita. The Pina Colada. The Tom Collins. LOL!

I'd like to have  a Blackphone from Silentcircle. But that's on the back burner ATM.


----------



## spirit (Mar 13, 2016)

strollin said:


> View attachment 6894
> 
> Surface Pro 3, i5 cpu, 4GB RAM, 128GB ssd, Win 8.1 64-bit.  I'm with Spirit, the Surface Pro devices are the best of both worlds!  Great tablet and ultrabook.


You have a good taste in tablets!

I love all Surfaces apart from maybe the RT and the 3 (not the Pro 3, just 'the 3'). The RTs were too restrictive and when you have over 200 of them to manage they're a pain, believe me (can't just deploy a custom image to them like you could if it ran proper Windows) and of course Windows RT and the Surface RT platform is obsolete now. The TouchCover keyboards we've got with our RTs are just horrible too.

The 3 just seems to be 'doomed'. It looks very pretty but it's quite expensive for what it is and it's not terribly powerful either. It ran 8.1 OK but it doesn't seem to like 10 much, quite a few driver problems. Got 25 of them at school and had quite a few issues with a lot of them especially once they'd been upgraded from 8.1 to 10. I also don't think the pen and the handwriting experience is as nice on the 3 as some of the other Surfaces. The 6 hour charging time is just ridiculous too. Yes, it charges via USB which can be nice, but even when plugged into the mains it takes a good 6 hours to fully charge which is unacceptable. It's like an Anfla Romeo: very pretty but might have its problems. 

But the original Pro, the Pro 2, Pro 3 and Pro 4 are all excellent. Used them all, but used the original one and the Pro 3 the most. Very versatile computers that actually represent good value for money and all beautifully built, gorgeous tablets.


----------



## strollin (Mar 14, 2016)

What I like about my SP3 is that I can run the exact same software on my tablet as I run on my desktop and laptops.  The same browser (FireFox), same Office Suite (MS Office 2013) and all the rest.  The only thing I don't do on my SP3 that I do on my other machines is run any VMs.


----------



## spirit (Mar 15, 2016)

strollin said:


> What I like about my SP3 is that I can run the exact same software on my tablet as I run on my desktop and laptops.  The same browser (FireFox), same Office Suite (MS Office 2013) and all the rest.  The only thing I don't do on my SP3 that I do on my other machines is run any VMs.


Yeah exactly. I had Adobe CC 2014 and then 2015 on my original Surface Pro for a while and it was great. Love the Surface Pro tablets because they pack a lot of power into a nicely-sized body. For some things my ThinkPad is better but I love the Surface Pro for its size and of course the pen! Being a student the pen really makes the device!


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2016)

my current phone is a galaxy note 4




my current tablet is a galaxy tab s2 9.7


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2016)

Geoff said:


> Lets see...
> 
> And I pre-ordered the Galaxy S7 Edge, which will be arriving later this week:


what? and you dont have a lg G5 on pre-order as well?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2016)

ian said:


> what? and you dont have a lg G5 on pre-order as well?


Heck no, the G5 is an awful flagship phone IMO.  And this is coming from someone who had and liked the G2, G3, and G4.


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2016)

Geoff said:


> Heck no, the G5 is an awful flagship phone IMO.  And this is coming from someone who had and liked the G2, G3, and G4.


Is it on sale in USA stores yet?  Have you used one? 
Curious why you would say that, I personally would not consider one because at 5.3", the screen is way too small. 
I also think the Samsung amoled screen in basic mode is awesome and every time I have used some of the other newer non. Samsung phones,  the screens in my personal opinion,  pale in comparison. The note 6 is the only phone that may tempt me to upgrade.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2016)

ian said:


> Is it on sale in USA stores yet?  Have you used one?
> Curious why you would say that, I personally would not consider one because at 5.3", the screen is way too small.
> I also think the Samsung amoled screen in basic mode is awesome and every time I have used some of the other newer non. Samsung phones,  the screens in my personal opinion,  pale in comparison. The note 6 is the only phone that may tempt me to upgrade.


They just went up for pre-order, released next month.  I think the whole "friends" thing is a bunch of useless gimmicks.  LG made the battery smaller, made the screen smaller but kept the phone the same basic size, and the modules require the removal of the case and reboot of the phone and likely won't work with cases. Compared to the S7 Edge it loses is pretty much every category.


----------



## tremmor (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the S7 Edge now also. had since it came out. Had a hard time finding a case for it though.
The generic brands were terrible.


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2016)

I think an extended battery module would be good if it was thinner and d the full length of the phone,  but that is probably not possible design wise.  
Wouldn't the S7 edge have the same problem with cases.  I hate those flip cover cases. And the type of case I use would need to protect the phone screen in a drop. I am not a fan of the curved screen.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 18, 2016)

ian said:


> And the type of case I use would need to protect the phone screen in a drop. I am not a fan of the curved screen.



And that would be why I now have to wait for the Note 6 to come out in September because Samsung isn't bringing out the S7 Plus(pissed about this as it was looking really good) unless it comes out later this year. I don't like the curved screen and definitely want a 6" screen or as close to it as possible.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2016)

tremmor said:


> I have the S7 Edge now also. had since it came out. Had a hard time finding a case for it though.
> The generic brands were terrible.


Weird, I found tons of cases on Amazon.  I have one of the thin clear ones and love it.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> And that would be why I now have to wait for the Note 6 to come out in September because Samsung isn't bringing out the S7 Plus(pissed about this as it was looking really good) unless it comes out later this year. I don't like the curved screen and definitely want a 6" screen or as close to it as possible.


Samsung seem to be Increasing the price on their phones,  probably part of the business plan to be more like Apple.  Even though the removable battery will not make a comeback in the note 6,, looks like microsd will be a feature. Despite the negative stuff I say,  Samsung currently  make some of the best hardware on the market, their displays blow the competition away., I also read one rumour saying the note 6 would have 6gb of ram,  not sure if that will be true,  but it would be nice.


----------



## spirit (Mar 19, 2016)

ian said:


> their displays blow the competition away.


You should check out the Lumia 950's display, absolutely stunning. The Samsung displays are great too - the display on my brother's Note 3 was gorgeous, but the best I've seen is definitely the 950.


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2016)

spirit said:


> You should check out the Lumia 950's display, absolutely stunning. The Samsung displays are great too - the display on my brother's Note 3 was gorgeous, but the best I've seen is definitely the 950.


I dont think i could ever make the switch to Windows mobile. But the 950 and the g5 looks like the last two options with a removable battery. I'm happy with my note 4,  I'll just wait and see what the note 6 has to offer. I may even hold on to this phone for more than two years,  a far cry from Geoff's two phones in the one month


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2016)

ian said:


> Samsung seem to be Increasing the price on their phones,  probably part of the business plan to be more like Apple.  Even though the removable battery will not make a comeback in the note 6,, looks like microsd will be a feature. Despite the negative stuff I say,  Samsung currently  make some of the best hardware on the market, their displays blow the competition away., I also read one rumour saying the note 6 would have 6gb of ram,  not sure if that will be true,  but it would be nice.





spirit said:


> You should check out the Lumia 950's display, absolutely stunning. The Samsung displays are great too - the display on my brother's Note 3 was gorgeous, but the best I've seen is definitely the 950.





ian said:


> I dont think i could ever make the switch to Windows mobile. But the 950 and the g5 looks like the last two options with a removable battery. I'm happy with my note 4,  I'll just wait and see what the note 6 has to offer. I may even hold on to this phone for more than two years,  a far cry from Geoff's two phones in the one month


Samsung makes the best phone displays by far, they've won best display every year for the past several years.  Of course the 950 looks better than the Note 3, since that's a 3 year old phone lol. 

Windows Phone is pretty much dead unfortunately.  They keep flip flopping between what they see the future of Windows Phone being, they rarely release new phones besides developer flagships like the 950, they have no other manufactures on board, and their app library seems to be even less than before.  With more and more apps being essential to business and social media, many don't have options for Windows Phone.  The longer this continues, the worse it is for them.


----------



## Laquer Head (Mar 19, 2016)

tremmor said:


> I have the S7 Edge now also. had since it came out. Had a hard time finding a case for it though.
> The generic brands were terrible.



Getting mine tomorrow.. went with a case from a UK company called Tech21


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Getting mine tomorrow.. went with a case from a UK company called Tech21


I had one of them for my note 4, first time I put it on the phone went flying out of my hand and on the floor,  it did protect the phone but in my personal opinion it was a horrible case to use, added to much bulk to the phone and didn't feel nice in the hand.   In my opinion Samsung make the best case for the note 4, very light and perfect fit and has done an excellent job in protecting it during drops.


----------



## Laquer Head (Mar 19, 2016)

ian said:


> I had one of them for my note 4, first time I put it on the phone went flying out of my hand and on the floor,  it did protect the phone but in my personal opinion it was a horrible case to use, added to much bulk to the phone and didn't feel nice in the hand.   In my opinion Samsung make the best case for the note 4, very light and perfect fit and has done an excellent job in protecting it during drops.



I did go with them based on my 3 years experience with a TEch21 case on my Galaxy S4... I'm definitely taking a chance on this one for the S7 edge, as I know its a completely different phone/fit.

I do agree with you on the Samsung cases! Their S-view case for the Note is awesome, and I might get one for the edge, if the Tech21 case isn't up to the job!


----------



## ian (Mar 19, 2016)

I hate flip covers,  when you gave a much bigger phone,  cases which worked fine on smaller phones can be terrible on a bigger phone. I use to like spigen slim armour but they are horrible on a larger phone like the note 4. The case I use below is awesome, doesn't add any bulk,  has a lip to protect the screen and rubber bumpers in the corners. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NP3K8Y2/ref=pd_aw_sim_107_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=41Mcw97aKgL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL100_SR100,67_&refRID=164JJ8VJF78JNRFHX9F4


----------



## Laquer Head (Mar 19, 2016)

Yah, thats a nice one^^


----------



## FuryRosewood (Mar 21, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4, with Android 5.1.1 and a Zerolemon 10,000 mAh battery. I can get 4-5 days out of the battery on this thing, with gaming. Nothing really to write home about, i think between the note 3 and note 4, they are about the same, both good phones, definitely worth using but, will not blow your shorts off.



Laptop is a Dell Insprion 15 7559, with 4k Screen, 8 gigs ram (another 8 gig stick on way), Core i7 6700HQ CPU, Geforce GTX960M and Intel 530 for graphics, 1TB HDD with 8Gb Flash for cache (adding Samsung 850 240gb SSD in m.2 slot), battery is a 74Wh unit, and on conservative settings that don't use the discrete GPU I can get 10 hours out of this thing, if not more. Very impressed with this unit. I currently feel if you need some graphics power, and dont mind the weight of the laptop, because it is a tad heavy, get this, especially for what I ended up paying, a little over a grand.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=dell_insprion_7559-_-34-297-022-_-Product


----------



## spirit (Mar 22, 2016)

Thinking about the Lumia 930 as my next smartphone.

Mentioned to Dad today that my Lumia 925 is basically giving up as a phone but I'd live with it until I get a job and can afford a new phone or I'd just use one of my other phones (probably the Lumia 625 but I'd put Windows Phone 8.1 back on it, or the S3 Mini. My Lumia 710 with Windows Phone 7.8 on it is probably too old to be using as a 'daily driver' now). He said he might buy a 950 and then I can have his black 930 which is in very good condition because he takes care of his phones.

Or I might get one off a friend of mine. He's got an orange one, looks like it's in good condition. He's considering getting an iPhone and I said I'd buy his 930 off him if he did and if I could afford it. Really don't want to pay more than about £100 for it though. It's still a really nice phone but it is 2 years old and probably not worth much more than about £100 now.

But obviously I'd prefer to get Dad's for free. 

All of my phones apart from the first three have been hand-me-downs or bought cheap.


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2016)

spirit said:


> Thinking about the Lumia 930 as my next smartphone.
> 
> Mentioned to Dad today that my Lumia 925 is basically giving up as a phone but I'd live with it until I get a job and can afford a new phone or I'd just use one of my other phones (probably the Lumia 625 but I'd put Windows Phone 8.1 back on it, or the S3 Mini. My Lumia 710 with Windows Phone 7.8 on it is probably too old to be using as a 'daily driver' now). He said he might buy a 950 and then I can have his black 930 which is in very good condition because he takes care of his phones.
> 
> ...


I think you should wait for the free hand me down,  cause nothing beats free,  and free is the only way I'd ever use a windows phone.


----------



## spirit (Mar 23, 2016)

ian said:


> I think you should wait for the free hand me down,  cause nothing beats free,  and free is the only way I'd ever use a windows phone.


Hahaha well free is the only way I'd ever use Android or iOS so there. Even then I'd sell it and buy a Windows Phone. 

But yeah I'm going to wait and see. Funny thing is barely ever use my 925 as a 'phone' so it's not a huge deal, but I booted up my old 625 yesterday and found it actually had a completely fresh install of 10 on it. Seems to run fine so if my 925 does eventually irritate me I will use the 625 until I get something better. Probably a 930 or a 950.


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2016)

spirit said:


> Hahaha well free is the only way I'd ever use Android or iOS so there. Even then I'd sell it and buy a Windows Phone.
> 
> But yeah I'm going to wait and see. Funny thing is barely ever use my 925 as a 'phone' so it's not a huge deal, but I booted up my old 625 yesterday and found it actually had a completely fresh install of 10 on it. Seems to run fine so if my 925 does eventually irritate me I will use the 625 until I get something better. Probably a 930 or a 950.


how much are these microsoft people paying you? I could change my tune for some microsoft cash 
I have never used windows mobile, but I asked a friend who works in IT and gets forced to use one for work, and he said it was rubbish. And from a personal standpoint, I could never get past that tile screen homepage. They are so stupid for holding on to that and trying to be different, if they wanted to take market share from a position of being the underdog, they should have tried to be like android/ios in appearance. They dont understand human nature and the power of habit and how people essentially dont like different things to what they are accustomed to.  And it shows in their poor market share. It wouldnt have happened if Bill Gates was in charge.
I admit I considered a surface pro for my next tablet, but trying to use them in a few shops, everything was buggy as hell and crashed, put me right off them. The android tablets worked flawlessly.


----------



## spirit (Mar 23, 2016)

ian said:


> how much are these microsoft people paying you? I could change my tune for some microsoft cash
> I have never used windows mobile, but I asked a friend who works in IT and gets forced to use one for work, and he said it was rubbish. And from a personal standpoint, I could never get past that tile screen homepage. They are so stupid for holding on to that and trying to be different, if they wanted to take market share from a position of being the underdog, they should have tried to be like android/ios in appearance. They dont understand human nature and the power of habit and how people essentially dont like different things to what they are accustomed to.  And it shows in their poor market share. It wouldnt have happened if Bill Gates was in charge.
> I admit I considered a surface pro for my next tablet, but trying to use them in a few shops, everything was buggy as hell and crashed, put me right off them. The android tablets worked flawlessly.


How much is Google paying you for banging on about Android so much then?  Nothing I bet, and same here: they're not paying me a penny. I owned Windows Phones before I even got involved with Microsoft anyway and it looks like my association with Microsoft could be ending soon. I'll still buy Windows. Always preferred them to Android and iOS.

Believe me, if I got paid by them I wouldn't be using a 3 year old Lumia 925 that I didn't even pay for myself.  I'd be using a top of the range Lumia 950 or 950 XL.  

Android isn't for me and Windows isn't for you. I couldn't care less about market share, the fact is that I like what they do. I use their phones because I like them, not to fit in with everybody else or because they have a high market share. I'm not trying to get people to buy one, I'm just saying that I like them and personally wouldn't choose to use anything else on a daily basis and whilst I don't have a problem with Android or iOS, I just have always preferred Windows (and yes, I do own an Android handset and yes I have had experience with Android phones, S3, S4, S5 and Note 3 now as well as Apple too).

One reason I want the 930 is for the camera and let's not also forget it is a gorgeous phone, extremely well-built and looks fantastic. 20 MP shooting in DNG, here are some shots I've taken on Dad's 930: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/albums/72157653146696254 and my aging 925 that only shoots JPEG in fairly low quality ain't bad either: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonbrown2013/albums/72157659691808943


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2016)

I was joking about the paying comment, thats why I put the  after it, and I know how you went on the defensive last time somebody said it.
Actually google has paid me and given me free food on a couple of occasions, nice people, but I wouldn't use a chromeos laptop or desktop. I used to use ios and was a bit reluctant to switch to android, but after the note 4, I doubt I would ever go back to ios. I am by my own admission a samsung note fanboi.
I am mostly joking, my motto is each to their own, I think its all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## spirit (Mar 23, 2016)

ian said:


> I was joking about the paying comment, thats why I put the  after it, and I know how you went on the defensive last time somebody said it.
> Actually google has paid me and given me free food on a couple of occasions, nice people, but I wouldn't use a chromeos laptop or desktop. I used to use ios and was a bit reluctant to switch to android, but after the note 4, I doubt I would ever go back to ios. I am by my own admission a samsung note fanboi.
> I am mostly joking, my motto is each to their own, I think its all a matter of personal preference.


Hahahaha ok.  Yeah I don't get paid or given food by Microsoft, or expensive smartphones. 

I might just go and preach about Google. Could do with free food. 

But yeah I agree, you just need to use what you like using. At the moment the apps I want are on Windows too and the app store is getting bigger with the birth of Universal Apps, but if it goes the same way as BlackBerry is going and developers stop supporting it all together then yeah I would migrate to Android.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 4, 2016)

God just got the SSD installed in the Inspiron, and it screams, boots in about 10 seconds, and just does everything I need... Makes me glad I did not grab a surface, I can live with this, and if i need more storage...I can upgrade again


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 4, 2016)

FuryRosewood said:


> God just got the SSD installed in the Inspiron, and it screams, boots in about 10 seconds, and just does everything I need... Makes me glad I did not grab a surface, I can live with this, and if i need more storage...I can upgrade again


They make quite a difference don't they


----------



## spirit (Apr 4, 2016)

FuryRosewood said:


> God just got the SSD installed in the Inspiron, and it screams, boots in about 10 seconds, and just does everything I need... Makes me glad I did not grab a surface, I can live with this, and if i need more storage...I can upgrade again


Nice one. I still feel that an SSD is the single best upgrade you can do! The Surfaces are very quick too but if you already owned the Inspiron and just wanted a faster machine then yeah you saved a lot of money buy just getting an SSD.


----------



## Origin Saint (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll be very literal here  Everything I post, I have currently on-hand, and is operable still!

First phone circa 2003-ish from a Dollar General near my childhood town...

The Nokia 1100:




lovely, I know.  Snake was so much fun back then 

The next phone I owned was about 2006/7-ish,  the ever notorious...

Motorola Razr V3m (Verizon version):






Moved on to bigger and better things around 2010,

LG Chocolate Touch, one of the first touch-screen phones!






Then I got serious in 2012/13-ish,

Motorola Droid Razr Maxx, biggest smartphone battery-life of the time:







Finally, my current beau, since late 2014, early 2015,

Motorola Moto X (2nd Generation):

Pic is exactly the same except the two "speaker" parts and small bezel around the 'M' logo on the rear of mine are in gold.






Next I suppose I'll show off my amazing tablet,

Verizon Ellipsis 7:

This thing is so slow it lags opening the notification drawer, needless to say, it's a dusty paperweight (it was a gift).





I've only owned two laptops:

HP G56-129WM (Walmart edition, this was a short-lived gift as well):

This thing had a whopping 3 GB of RAM, a 5,400 rpm 300 GB HDD, no discrete graphics, a 768p display, and a single-core Intel Celeron.





More recently, in 2012, I got a new laptop, that I'm replacing this summer:

HP ENVY DV6-7214nr (specs in signature for those interested):







It's so fun owning all my old stuff that is kind of junk at this point, but they're fun to reminisce on and play with.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2016)

I was going to ask why in the world you would have bought a Verizon Ellipsis tablet lol.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 6, 2016)

spirit said:


> Nice one. I still feel that an SSD is the single best upgrade you can do! The Surfaces are very quick too but if you already owned the Inspiron and just wanted a faster machine then yeah you saved a lot of money buy just getting an SSD.


The inspiron was a faster and cheaper machine than the surface 4, even with the 4k screen and i7 upgrade i spent less than 1200 bucks on it, and it has a dedicated graphics card as well, only downside is its a little bulky, but that does not bother me.


----------



## Darren (Apr 6, 2016)

I've been using an LG Optimus G Pro for about a year and a half now.

It's a decent phone and considering its age I'm fairly happy with it. Sadly I'm stuck on 4.4.2 and don't anticipate that changing. Camera kinda sucks, GPS receiver is flat non functional a lot of the time, and the battery life varies from meh to terrible, but I make do. 90% of its usage is reddit and Spotify so I don't mind too much. Hoping to replace it with an LG G4 soon. The screen looks pretty good and the notification LED is the home button, which is kinda cool I guess. It still runs pretty well overall though and was definitely a better phone than my Galaxy S3 that it replaced.


----------



## spirit (Apr 6, 2016)

@Origin Saint I remember the original LG Chocolate (the KG800) was the 'utimate' show off phone to have back when I was in Year 7 (11-12 years old) in 2009. Even then it was an old phone (about 2 or 3 years old I think) but it was still one of the coolest phones to own. One of my (rich!) friends had a Samsung Tocco Ultra S8300 and that was just the envy of the whole class really.  Back then no 12 year old had a smartphone, apart from him. He told me he begged his parents to buy it for him.


----------



## Darren (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm really liking my new LG G4. Camera is amazing, screen looks great, very snappy, decent (not stellar) battery life, and a surprisingly high quality feel. Blows my LG Optimus G Pro clean out of the water in pretty much every way except screen, but that's because the G Pro had an incredibly good screen for its time. 

The phones apparently have a somewhat common bootlooping issue due to a loose connection on the motherboard. They sometimes get stuck rebooting for a long time or indefinitely. LG is replacing phones with the problem but I hear of some people that get it on multiple phones. I'm a bit leery of that happening to me but if it does I'll deal. It was cheap enough I took the risk and the later manufactured versions don't have it as much (yet).


----------



## Geoff (Apr 28, 2016)

Darren said:


> I'm really liking my new LG G4. Camera is amazing, screen looks great, very snappy, decent (not stellar) battery life, and a surprisingly high quality feel. Blows my LG Optimus G Pro clean out of the water in pretty much every way except screen, but that's because the G Pro had an incredibly good screen for its time.
> 
> The phones apparently have a somewhat common bootlooping issue due to a loose connection on the motherboard. They sometimes get stuck rebooting for a long time or indefinitely. LG is replacing phones with the problem but I hear of some people that get it on multiple phones. I'm a bit leery of that happening to me but if it does I'll deal. It was cheap enough I took the risk and the later manufactured versions don't have it as much (yet).


Did you get the black leather version?


----------



## Darren (Apr 28, 2016)

Geoff said:


> Did you get the black leather version?



Yup! Immediately put it in a case though. This one.
http://www.amazon.com/TUDIA-Ultra-M...461861847&sr=8-2&keywords=tpu+case+lg+g4+blue

Also have a tempered glass screen protector on it. Which I highly recommend to anyone.

The case itself actually feels relatively high quality since it's nice and form fitting and the texture is matte feeling that isn't really slippery or overly grippy. I opted for the leather since I figured if I ever wanted to sell it or use it without a case it would look better. I've had enough plastic smartphones between the Galaxy S3 and the G Pro.


----------



## spirit (May 16, 2016)

My latest phone is a Nokia Lumia 930 in bright orange to replace my bright yellow 925.


----------



## Geoff (May 16, 2016)

I love the look of their phones, I just wish they had better application support.  I looked and over 50% of the apps I use have no replacement on Windows Phone, and the ones that do appear to be inferior based on screenshots and features.


----------



## Intel_man (May 16, 2016)

That's the downside of Windows Phone.

I loved my old Nokia n900. The older Nokia phones were built like tanks. If only Microsoft didn't buy them up and turned it into crap. 


Which is why I went with a Sony Z3 when I replaced my n900.


----------



## spirit (May 18, 2016)

Geoff said:


> I love the look of their phones, I just wish they had better application support.  I looked and over 50% of the apps I use have no replacement on Windows Phone, and the ones that do appear to be inferior based on screenshots and features.


There's quite a bit more on Windows 10 now. Pretty much all of the Windows Phone 8 & 8.1 apps work on Windows 10 and there's also quite a few new universal apps for 10 too. Just setting up my 930 with 10 I've seen that DropBox, Daily Mail, Twitter and Instagram are just a few apps that are now universal, 'Built for Windows 10'.

I've got all of the apps I need (and more). 

The new 950 and 950 XL are good looking phones with excellent displays, seen and used them in the flesh, but they lack the 'Nokia build quality' that the 925 and the 930 had. They don't feel quite as premium which is a shame. They look and feel more like the cheaper Lumias of old, such as the 625 (which I also own).


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2016)

spirit said:


> There's quite a bit more on Windows 10 now. Pretty much all of the Windows Phone 8 & 8.1 apps work on Windows 10 and there's also quite a few new universal apps for 10 too. Just setting up my 930 with 10 I've seen that DropBox, Daily Mail, Twitter and Instagram are just a few apps that are now universal, 'Built for Windows 10'.
> 
> I've got all of the apps I need (and more).
> 
> The new 950 and 950 XL are good looking phones with excellent displays, seen and used them in the flesh, but they lack the 'Nokia build quality' that the 925 and the 930 had. They don't feel quite as premium which is a shame. They look and feel more like the cheaper Lumias of old, such as the 625 (which I also own).


For me, these are some of the common apps that I couldn't find last time I checked on Windows Phone:

Snapchat
Google Voice
Hangouts
Google Maps
Google Keep
Google Play Music
YouTube
YouTube Music
Chrome
Google Drive
CellMapper / Sensorly (cell carrier coverage mapping)
WigleWifi (Wifi network mapping)
FolderSync (sync folders between my phone and NAS)
inSSIDer (WiFi analyzer)
Hiking and biking fitness tracking
SafeInCloud (password manager)
My banking apps
Steam


----------



## spirit (May 18, 2016)

Most of those are Google apps. YouTube isn't really an issue if you just want to watch videos. The YouTube mobile site is pretty good and works fine.

The Maps app included with Windows 10 and the Nokia HERE Maps included with Windows Phone 8.1 work fine. Normally I don't use Edge or IE on a PC but on the phone they seem perfectly OK.

Some banks have apps for Windows now but that is still something I wish HSBC at least would do. FirstDirect, a subsidiary of HSBC, have a Windows (Phone 8.1) app, so I don't understand why HSBC doesn't.


----------



## Darren (May 18, 2016)

spirit said:


> Most of those are Google apps.



Hence why I bought a Google phone. 

Windows Phones seem nice enough but if you try and argue their app store selection is anything beyond disappointing you're wasting your time IMO.


----------



## Geoff (May 18, 2016)

spirit said:


> Most of those are Google apps. YouTube isn't really an issue if you just want to watch videos. The YouTube mobile site is pretty good and works fine.
> 
> The Maps app included with Windows 10 and the Nokia HERE Maps included with Windows Phone 8.1 work fine. Normally I don't use Edge or IE on a PC but on the phone they seem perfectly OK.
> 
> Some banks have apps for Windows now but that is still something I wish HSBC at least would do. FirstDirect, a subsidiary of HSBC, have a Windows (Phone 8.1) app, so I don't understand why HSBC doesn't.


That's the problem, plus a lot of apps are months to years behind their iOS and Android counterparts.  Those apps may get brand new features and capabilities that the Windows Phone version won't get for quite a while.


----------

